# HELP - Youth Deer Hunt



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Where I work there is a gal who is divorced/separated, I'm not sure of the situation. A few weeks ago she asked me where I deer hunt because her son would like to go, when I told her north of Minot she commented that what she was thinking wouldn't work.
Today in small talk I find out that it is his youth hunt so he can open state wide. In conversation I find out the boys father will not take him hunting and he will not give her the tag. I did tell her if she can get the tag, my sons and I will take him out this weekend and not to worry about not having a gun, her son could use one of ours. She says she will see what she can do to get the tag but says her "ex" plans on filling it himself during regular season and not even bring his son on the hunt. 
Besides the fact of this guy being a total prick, I can not understand what would make a father do something like this to his son; I do not know the situation. With this tag in the son's name, is there any legal recourse to getting the tag in time before this weekend?
I did mention that if she can not get it, that when regular season starts to either call RAP or the game warden for the area her "ex" hunts.

If by some chance the father reads this and it sounds like you - TAKE YOUR SON HUNTING. I can not believe you would take this experience away from your son. At the very least, give him the tag and my sons and I will take him out for what may possibly be a lifetime memory and the start of many more years of deer hunting.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Have her call the G&F and get a replacement tag for her son as it seems the first one has been lost.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Im wondering if they can do that. This guy cant just go out and tag his sons deer, when his son isnt there. Plus it is a youth tag, what is he 45!!?? You have to get that tag, or contact g&f and tell them the situation, get it straightened out legally. Man I didnt get my buck tag drawen, why dont i go steal some kids youth? I wonder if I can do that..hmm. I remember my youth hunt, it was the best time I have had with my dad!!


----------

